# Woodworking Books and DVD USA/Canada



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi.
I wand buy books about unusual woodworking techniques .
Something in this style
Amazon.com: Woodturning Wizardry (9781565232792): David Springett: Books
Amazon.com: Woodturning Full Circle (9781565234062): David Springett: Books
Amazon.com: The Art of Segmented Wood Turning: A Step-by-Step Guide (9780941936866): Malcolm Tibbetts: Books
> lathe
> router
> scroll saw

Last year i bought that
Amazon.com: Puzzles in Wood: Simple Patterns for Creating 45 Classics (9781565233485): E. M. Wyatt: Books
Amazon.com: Custom Wooden Boxes for the Scroll Saw: Step-by-Step Instructions and Detailed Plans for 30 Plus Innovative Projects (9781565232129): Diana Thompson: Books

I want something from amazon or easy to get in book store USA / Canada


Did someone have that book ?
Amazon.com: The Basics of Turning Spirals (Schiffer Book for Woodworkers) (9780764325922): Bill Bowers: Books


----------

